# Turning Table Lamps



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

My wife would like to buy new table lamps but I am going to turn some for her. My quandary is weighting the base to avoid tips. Anyone have suggestions or experience with this issue?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

rweerstra said:


> My wife would like to buy new table lamps but I am going to turn some for her. My quandary is weighting the base to avoid tips. Anyone have suggestions or experience with this issue?


lead bird shot, steel plate and if the base is large and hollow enough play sand...


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

How do you plan to drill the hole for the wire?


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

I've turned a few lamps. On the first couple, I liberated some cutoff ends of 3" round steel bar from the scrap bin at work. On later lamps, I hollowed only the top portion and left the base fairly wide and solid. The weight of the wood alone has been plenty. Your mileage may vary depending upon design choices.


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks. That is helpful. As for the question, I plan to cut the vertical piece, cut a dado in the center and glue it back together before turning. I will use threaded tube long enough to hold the whole thing together.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

You can get long drill bits for drilling lamp bodies.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

My simple answer would be to NOT put a large lamp shade on the base, or make the base 2x the diameter the stand.

There is a scientific term as to why you can stand a pencil on end, but I cannot think of it....LOL

The ones I have bought do not seem to be heavy enough to have added weight.


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you James. That is helpful.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Ron check out this thread I posted of a lamp I turned. http://www.routerforums.com/woodturning-lathes/30249-oak-lamps.html#post247988

Depending on the size she wants you can hollow the body and make the base a little larger. The ones I have turned I have never put anything in the base for weight.

Here is a good tutorial that I have kept in my files. I started with this one and went from there with my own designs.http://aroundthewoods.com/lampwoodturningproject01.html 

Hope this helps.


----------

